# Bulkhead bite



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Fished 7-10 a.m. Sunday morning, all fish caught on fresh cut shad, on the bottom from the bulkhead to about 20 yards out.:bounce:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good catch Kyle, going to heat up fast for these bulkhead cats!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job , looks like Sunday was a good day.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Monday morning 7-10 a.m., same scenario, bigger fish caught out from the bulkhead.:walkingsm


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job Kyle!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

We're headed to stay at Northshore tomorrow evening, gonna fish from a friends bulkhead across the creek. I hope they're on the bulkheads, I'll have my son with me and would love to get him on some fish. Wish us luck!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Go get em, good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to try the bulkheads on Conroe tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking for an update see if shad are on bulkheads after rain. Went last couple weekends and shad were there early but cats were not.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

With all the rain, the fish are not their like before. The shad move thru about 6-7 a.m., slow and lite bite until about 10 a.m., bigger fish are 15-20 yards off the bulkhead, caught a couple of 3 pounders and a 5 pounder yesterday.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Great haul!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

North or South of the bridge?


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

South around Onalaska


----------

